
Show HN: The Earth Awaits: Custom Expat Budgets, Worldwide - theearthawaits
https://www.theearthawaits.com
======
ph0rque
Love the idea and the site!

A couple suggestions:

* Let me create a user account and save cities

* Make cities shareable so I send a link to e.g. my wife for discussion

* I don't mind getting emails with packages that fit my budget and my cities, that can be a great revenue generator

I just shared it with my brother, and we started talking about taking a month-
long vacation to one of the cities, perhaps after coordination with my other
siblings and parents. Maybe that can be a long-term feature.

~~~
theearthawaits
Thanks, and thanks for the feedback! There are social sharing links on the
bottom-right of the image on top, definitely let me know if those aren't
working for you.

Accounts, saving, and custom stored budgets are definitely on the horizon. I
had been iterating for so long that I was starting to go crazy, and decided
that it was definitely time to get it out there before I totally lost it!

------
theearthawaits
I'm the creator of The Earth Awaits. It's the tool I've always wanted to
evaluate my ability to live abroad on a limited budget. It generates custom
budgets based on your inputs, and filters the cities to match your budget,
pollution, and crime rate preferences.

There are so many great sites on the internet that aggregate data about cities
and countries, but none that build a budget that's tailored specifically to
you. I want to know how I can take my lifestyle and translate it to another
country. What would it cost? Where can I afford with my current, meager
retirement savings?

The tool is aimed at world travelers, expat retirees, students studying
abroad, any really anyone with a sense of adventure willing to live someplace
long-term. It's also a useful tool for those interested in relocating within
their own country.

One of the common complaints with crowdsourced cost-of-living data is
inaccuracy, which can be true inaccuracy or simply a mismatch in lifestyle
expectations. That's why I added the ability to edit your budget for cities
line-by-line, and to download the data as a CSV when you're done. If you
disagree with me, use the data as the basis for your own budget!

The application is written in Python/Django, and is my first-ever web app.

